# New 997 C2S with Pics.



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

For those who asked for pics of my new 997 here you go. I collected the car on Wednesday and the weather couldn't have been better.  Driving this car is phenomenal. Just need Dave to come and work his magic now. 

I'll post more once I've reduced them in size. However, they are all of the car on my drive.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

hubba hubba!!!!! 8)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Looking good!

Last shoot reminds me of the new Mini :lol: must be an illusion.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Looking Beautiful :!: 8)  
H.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

sexy!!!

nice one mate, enjoy in health! safe driving!!!! more any pics of the interior?

niko


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Niko said:


> sexy!!!
> 
> nice one mate, enjoy in health! safe driving!!!! more any pics of the interior?
> 
> niko


2 secs and they'll be up.  Few with Spoiler up and Down...


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Last shoot reminds me of the new Mini :lol: must be an illusion.
> 
> Have a good weekend.


I know what you mean, it's the headlights I think. The weekend is forecast rain apparently,  I only wanted to clean it.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

amazing spec!!! that is great, the chrono pack, i play with it all the time on my bros car!!!

the sat nav just makes it look so classy. the spoiler is great too!

lovely spec mate, and i think this weekend ur gona go missing with the car, tell the mises and family not to bother u!!!!!

go find some tunnels!!!

niko


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ResB said:


> ....Just need Dave to come and work his magic now.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning car!  Is that Basalt or Slate? Either way - beautiful.
Nipping down the road on any excuse now?!

Fortuitous timing too....just fettled this one today after the dealers monkeys put a rotary polisher to it's paint, hearbreaking to see the damage they'd done
So, if it meets with your approval I'll see you soon :wink:

Enjoy your new car 



















Dave


----------



## chrisk180 (Mar 4, 2006)

Im in love with this car! 
Very nice mate! Enjoy it!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Stunning car. 8) I love the 997. You'll be on the road for most of the weekend. :lol:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous. My dream car. Enjoy


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Very Nice!  
Hopefully you will get some sleep now! :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > ....Just need Dave to come and work his magic now.
> ...


Excellent job there Dave, looks supurb. When you next in Yorkshire, preferably a weekend cos I may just wanna give you some cash 

[edit] Forgot, it's Basalt.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Res, I'm pleased to see no rear wiper. Car looks a peach, mate.

Dave, nice work. The mirror finish on that bottom pic looks amazing. Maybe my Cayman could use some of your special love.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

v Nice indeed.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stunning, stunning & once again stunning 8) 8) 8)

Enjoy


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

just caught JC driving the 997 Cs on top gear on sky, wow!!!! what your car can do'!!!!

niko


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Niko said:


> just caught JC driving the 997 Cs on top gear on sky, wow!!!! what your car can do'!!!!
> 
> niko


Which one was that niko. The one where he gets in the 996 then says he's made a mistake as the cars are so similar, then jumps in the Yellow 997? If it is, I created a DVD from 997S clips and watched it countless times.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Widget said:


> Res, I'm pleased to see no rear wiper. Car looks a peach, mate.
> 
> Dave, nice work. The mirror finish on that bottom pic looks amazing. Maybe my Cayman could use some of your special love.


Yeah I know it's practical, but it just didn't look right. It kind of cocked up the smooth lines. My view was that I managed without it on the TT so no loss if I don't spec it.

Paul, glad you like it. The sound is gorgeous. I'm going to video the car in a flyby and hopefully post it here so you can all have a listen to it tomorrow night. Better than songs of praise anyway.  Let me hear ya say, amen? 

[edit]

After new Series of Top Gear though.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Lovely machine. May I suggest investment in a rhino post to keep it that way?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Marque said:


> Lovely machine. May I suggest investment in a rhino post to keep it that way?


What is a rhino post?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Marque said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely machine. May I suggest investment in a rhino post to keep it that way?
> ...


It is a post that locks in place on your drive behind your car to stop it being nicked


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Looks Awesome Mate, Nice one 8)

Get ready for the Perma Grin


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, 700 miles guyz and counting. This car is incredible. I can't stop smiling.  The sound of the Sports Exhause never fails to satisfy. I am so looking forward to cleaning it this weekend. Problem is weather isn't going to hold up aparently!


----------

